# It's amazing how players in the NBA all of a sudden start grow



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Nate Huffman was listed 2.12 in Europe, in the NBA he is listed as 2.16 (7-1). Hedo Turk was 2.03 in Europe and in the NBA all of a sudden he grow to 2-08 (6-10)....There are other examples as well......


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, I have noticed that too.

First, I'm pretty sure they mesure the players with tennis shoes, in Europe and the rest of the world we don't do that. Another reason is their mesure sistem. One eanch is equal to 2,54 cm, so they can't do a precise conversion. Just look at Nene Hilario he is listed as 6-11 / 2,11 , but in Brazil he was at least 3 centimeters shorter.

In fact, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

It works the other way though also. Rumor is that ben wallace is no taller than 6'7 but he is listed at 6'9 -6'10 all the time.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

To answer you guys the NBA does mess with a player height from time to time example can be found in Hakeem Olajuwon was usually listed at 7-0 although he has no taller than 6-10. Most teams do this so they can fool other teams with match up problems stuff like that and sometimes players request it. Like Kevin Garnett who is 7-1 but asked to be listed at 6-11 becasue hhe doesn't want to player center. Most Guards height are correct but agian it does vary. 

Matthew J. Maurer
NBA Draft Net


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> It works the other way though also. Rumor is that ben wallace is no taller than 6'7 but he is listed at 6'9 -6'10 all the time.


He told SLAM mag he's 6'5.



> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> To answer you guys the NBA does mess with a player height from time to time example can be found in Hakeem Olajuwon was usually listed at 7-0 although he has no taller than 6-10. Most teams do this so they can fool other teams with match up problems stuff like that and sometimes players request it. Like Kevin Garnett who is 7-1 but asked to be listed at 6-11 becasue hhe doesn't want to player center. Most Guards height are correct but agian it does vary.
> 
> Matthew J. Maurer
> NBA Draft Net


Does that mean Alonzo Mourning is barely 2 meters? ... scary ... :uhoh:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

No Mourning is close to 6-10 if he not than he's 6-9 1/2


----------

